# Vince



## raposo_744 (6 Mar 2014 às 09:35)

notei que o Vince deixou a administração

não li nenhum topico relacionado com esse facto mas posso ter passado ao lado,alguem da administração pode dizer algo ?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mar 2014 às 09:47)

raposo_744 disse:


> notei que o Vince deixou a administração
> 
> não li nenhum topico relacionado com esse facto mas posso ter passado ao lado,alguem da administração pode dizer algo ?



Não deixou nada, simplesmente tem andado por atarefado com um trabalho importante, isto é um "hobbie" e não uma profissão !


----------



## CptRena (6 Mar 2014 às 11:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Não deixou nada, simplesmente tem andado por atarefado com um trabalho importante, isto é um "hobbie" e não uma profissão !



Não foi isso que o raposo quis dizer. O que ele quis dizer é que o Vince deixou de ter poderes administrativos, passando a ser um utilizador normal, "Super Célula". Já tinha reparado nisso há bastante tempo.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/membros/vince.html


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2014 às 22:27)

Olá,

Não se passa nada de especial, por variadas razões, pessoais e profissionais, e confesso, também algum cansaço (já são muitos anos a ajudar a moderar o fórum) resolvi afastar-me durante uns tempos, não sei se muito, se pouco.

Fui eu próprio que me removi da administração, não porque existisse algum problema com o projecto ou equipa ou a comunidade, mas apenas para os membros do fórum não me contactarem quando precisam de resolver algum problema e ficarem sem resposta em tempo útil.

Continuação de boa primavera


----------



## Lousano (6 Mar 2014 às 22:47)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Não se passa nada de especial, por variadas razões, pessoais e profissionais, e confesso, também algum cansaço (já são muitos anos a ajudar a moderar o fórum) resolvi afastar-me durante uns tempos, não sei se muito, se pouco.
> 
> ...



A tua presença é essencial a este fórum.

Além disso é necessário o teu bom conhecimento sobre os assuntos deste fórum, bem como (algo mais pessoal) a tua crítica ou contraditório no espaço "estado do país".


----------



## raposo_744 (7 Mar 2014 às 09:08)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Não se passa nada de especial, por variadas razões, pessoais e profissionais, e confesso, também algum cansaço (já são muitos anos a ajudar a moderar o fórum) resolvi afastar-me durante uns tempos, não sei se muito, se pouco.
> 
> ...



bem vindo de novo


----------

